
Show HN: Early prototype of new tool for software roadmap prioritization - sanity31415
http://mediator.ai/
======
Phillips126
May be getting some sort of HN hug of death. It seems there may be a websocket
server error occuring causing an infinite loop of location.reload(true)?

    
    
        project:144 WebSocket connection to 'ws://mediator.ai/ws' failed: Error during WebSocket handshake: Unexpected response code: 200
    
        project:186 WebSocket error Event {isTrusted: true, type: "error", target: WebSocket, currentTarget: WebSocket, eventPhase: 2, …}
        socket.onerror @ project:186
        error (async)
        connectWs @ project:185
        buildPage @ project:437
        onload @ project:444

~~~
sanity31415
Oh, interesting - I'll take a look at the logs. Is this occurring
consistently, or just occasionally? I haven't noticed anything myself.

If the latter it could be caused by temporary downtime when I update the code.

~~~
Phillips126
It's happening constantly for me but if there are no other claims I wouldn't
worry about it. I am currently on our corporate network and its likely
something is just getting blocked (IT are a bit overzealous with their
toys...).

------
bardackx
The UI could be better, but it is a great tool, I am sharing it with friends
and family, how does it work? Is it a known algorithm?

~~~
sanity31415
Really appreciate the feedback.

The core algorithm is a constraint satisfaction algorithm called "Cassowary",
which happens to be the same algorithm used to layout UIs on iOS and MacOS.

If you don't mind, what were the most significant problems you encountered
with the UI?

